
U.S. Issues Sweeping Plan to Loosen Rules for Internet Providers - conover
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/26/technology/net-neutrality.html
======
CKMo
Will this allow providers to simply block website traffic or not allow it?
Say, Comcast says "nope, you can't access Google" because Google refused to
pay Comcast a premium. Is that possible?

~~~
enzanki_ars
Comcast could, but they wouldn't stay in business long.

~~~
slovette
Given that most of their markets are places where they hold a significant
monopoly, I'd say it's not crazy to think they could do this and win a few
battles...

~~~
hansthehorse
I think it much more likely they will be moving to packaging the web like they
package cable television. This way they can charge both ends of the
transaction, the company providing the service and the customer of that
service.

~~~
slovette
This is assuming data and the way we all receive it is continually treated the
same as content delivery over a single pipe. Hint hint.. it's not and a bigger
hint is look at what ALL the major ISP's are doing with their spare change at
the moment.

The internet is migrating to the edge and ISP's are going to go away.

